

A Beginner’s Guide to PPC: Introduction - grep
http://blog.octoclick.com/ppc/beginners-guide-to-ppc/

======
nupark2
I clicked on this with interest, thinking it was an introductory article on
the PPC architecture and instruction set.

Perhaps the title should use pay-per-click instead of PPC? :)

~~~
mkelly
You weren't the only one. I remember learning a bit about powerpc assembly
several years ago, but never did anything with it. I've since learned a fair
bit about sparc, and was eager to compare. Oh well!

~~~
pnathan
Yes, I was looking forward to an interesting article on the PowerPC. I am
disappointed that it's some marketing thungummy. :)

~~~
bauchidgw
on a page with a broken overlay so yhat you cant even read the text....

~~~
ttpaiva
Doesn't seem broken here.

